

New & improved SproutCore.com - troygoode
http://www.sproutcore.com/

======
listrophy
My apprehension of the top tabs—about, guides, docs, community, and
blog—leading to completely different themes (a la "we updated the front page,
but didn't get around to the rest of the site") was completely alleviated.
Nice work!

------
rgbrgb
Where did the demos go?

